# ABT Questions



## flash (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, our New Year's Party has been canceled. At any rate I was planning on doing ABT's for the guests. I do not want my Jalapeno peppers to go bad on me. Figure I cannot freeze them, but can I do up the ABT's and freeze them? Figure i will end up with 40 t0 50 ABT's when split lengthwise.


----------



## low&slow (Dec 29, 2007)

You could, but I dont know how good they would taste after being thawed. If 50 is too many for you, you could always air mail me a few dozen. I love abt's.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why can't you freeze them before cooking?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 29, 2007)

what they said.........i culd SWEAR i read here where someone froze completed (not smoked) abts and froze em............thawed em, and smoked later..........OR it could of been a dream.......i get corn fused when i don't get my nap


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 29, 2007)

I suppose it would depend upon what you put in your ABTs. Some cheeses don't take well to being frozen. It can significantly change their texture.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 29, 2007)

cream cheese?

other cheeses i have froze................chedder......swiss.........ja  ck........mozz............


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's one of the sources I found.

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf21851078.tip.html


----------



## walking dude (Dec 29, 2007)

so as long as its not the WHIPPED cream cheese......you should be fine.....


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, regular cream cheese will freeze ok, but in my experience, peppers do NOT do well frozen. They get massive freezer burn and taste like crap when frozen. Too much moisture in the little fellows. If you cannot use them, just let them dry at room temp and use them in chili or soup later.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 29, 2007)

OR.....vacum seal em..........that should protect em abit.........i agree....not for long term storage.....but maybe just enuff to get by


----------



## vlap (Dec 29, 2007)

Pickleize them


----------



## zapper (Dec 29, 2007)

While I will eat them a day old out of the fridge as left overs (Rare event that there are left overs) ABTs are in fact best fresh and hot off of the smoker. I don't think that freezing is a good option either, cooked or uncooked. The pepper flesh does not hold up well to freezing IMHO. Now assembeling them a day ahead and keeping them in the fridge for tomorrows smoke is about as far as I will go on the perserving for the future scale.


The peppers should keep for a good week easy(Althought they do seem to pick up a little extra heat along the way sometimes) If you are really worried about the peppers going to waste, make up the ABTs and walk them over to a neighbor or two. Tis the season and all of that good stuff! Or go door to door with samples and start taking orders for your new "ABT bussiness!" (they practically sell themselves!)




Invent an automatic ABT maker and the world will beat a path to your door!  (Zapper, 2007)


----------



## flash (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, we will avoid any freezing. How long will fresh Jalapenos last? I would think uncovered would be best ? I picked up over a lb of them for .99 cents the other day.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you not vacum seal them? That would make them last a little longer I would think.


----------



## rocman44 (Dec 29, 2007)

We freeze them on a paper plate then after frozen vacum seal them.


----------



## bubba t (Dec 30, 2007)

...Flash--
.... Sorry to hear about your party plans hittin' the skids!...But, all the talk of ABT gave me the courage to take action...Yeah, I got one small batch under my belt!! ( a dozen).....got some photos -- when I figure out the thumbnail thing I'll get some q-view out!!...
...I guess they were a success....there are none left!!..
Thanks guys...


----------

